# ZFS, Raidz, Labels, and Encryption



## THEJEWRaVeN (Oct 5, 2010)

Hello all.  I'm giving the forum a try before dropping a question to the following:

http://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-geom



*Problem:*

When attempting to create a ZFS RAIDZ pool, I get the following message:


```
cannot create 'tank': one or more devices is currently unavailable
```
*
Command used to make this occur:*


```
zpool create tank raidz label/P1SG136D.eli label/P2SGY10S.eli label/P3SG3ERV.eli label/P4SGC4QY.eli \
label/P5SGYJSC.eli label/P6SG49JV.eli label/P7SG9H9H.eli label/P8SGDF8G.eli
```

*
System:*

Asus M3N WS
Athlon II X2 240
8gb Kingston DDR2 ECC
8 X 1.5tb Seagate SATA drives
60gb IDE drive
HighPoint RocketRAID 2220 PCI-X
PCI RivaTNT


*Background Reading as to how I arrived here:*

1. Setting up an encrypted ZFS with FreeBSD

2. GELI file systems unusable after "glabel label" operations

3.  geli Manpage

4.  [Solved] zpool create <pool> drives fails

5.  ZFS Unavailable


*Overview of What I've Done:*

Reading #1 was used as a rough guideline to make a ZFS pool with geli encryption.   I used Reading #4 & #5 to label my drives.  I believe one should be able to create an encrypted ZFS pool using labels due to Reading #2.  The commands from Reading #1 were slightly modified with help from Reading #3.


*Code:*


```
glabel label -v P1SG136D /dev/da0
glabel label -v P2SGY10S /dev/da1
...
```


This labels each drive attached to my HighPoint controller with the Port # it is attached to, the company brand, and part of the serial number so that I can easily identify which drive has a problem in the future.




```
dd if=/dev/random of=/usr/home/THEJEW/P1SG136D.key bs=64 count=1
dd if=/dev/random of=/usr/home/THEJEW/P2SGY10S.key bs=64 count=1
...
```

Encryption keys are created and placed within my home folder.  Home directory is also encrypted, but passphrase is entered at boot (ie. keys are available).



```
geli init -a HMAC/SHA256 -e AES -l 256 -s 4096 -K /usr/home/THEJEW/P1SG136D.key /dev/label/P1SG136D
geli init -a HMAC/SHA256 -e AES -l 256 -s 4096 -K /usr/home/THEJEW/P2SGY10S.key /dev/label/P2SGY10S
...
```

Preparing to attach key to label to create *.eli in "label" folder.  *.eli files do appear in Dolphin.



```
geli attach -k /usr/home/THEJEW/P1SG136D.key /dev/label/P1SG136D
geli attach -k /usr/home/THEJEW/P2SGY10S.key /dev/label/P2SGY10S
...
```

Attaching.


Attempting to create zpool fails (see code in *Problem* section).  Everything attempted as root.



I imagine I have missed something fairly obvious.  Any help is appreciated.


----------

